
Digital Design in Architecture: research landscape map 1975-2019 - asavov
https://github.com/antonsavov/research-maps
======
defterGoose
Definitely interesting as a meta-analysis.

As someone who has worked extensively at the intersection of architecural
design and manufacturing, automating and annotating all processes involved
definitely seems like where the field is going. You can see this in the rise
of BIM, generative design, and next-gen CAD/CAM integration.

At the same time, the resurgence of VR is democratizing use of such tools on
both ends of the pipeline: producer and consumer.

Lastly, you have next gen building tools starting to emerge in the form of
building-scale 3d printing and advanced manufacturing robotics.

For those with the wherewithal, it's a great time to be building things.

~~~
dbetteridge
How has your experience been on the interop front with BIM? Outside of a few
outliers (Grasshopper/Revit) I've found a lot of the tooling to be horrendous
from a compatibility POV.

We've done work with stuff like Speckle to try and improve data interchange,
but still feels like an uphill battle

~~~
defterGoose
IMO, there's room for disruptive product(s) there.

I've seen Grasshopper be a great tool for non-coders; though as with all
visual programming tools, you are bound to run into a problem you can't
immediately address with it.

I'm less familiar with the workflow principles of Revit as they pertain to
ushering data through to end users, but I can definitely see how a well
developed "CAD with metadata" system could be useful, especially for driving
simulation experiences for stakeholders, and possibly being the backend for an
increasingly digital construction site. I have heard both good and bad about
revit, the bad mostly centering on the fact that it's a behemoth Autodesk
product and therefore not prone to user-responsiveness.

My own personal experience has taught me that some pretty basic coding chops
can go a long way to creating data pipelines that can supercharge an
organization's output.

------
merusame
HDBSCAN is truly a mighty clustering algorithm & nice work!
[https://towardsdatascience.com/lightning-talk-clustering-
wit...](https://towardsdatascience.com/lightning-talk-clustering-with-
hdbscan-d47b83d1b03a)

------
bschne
This is pretty cool to get an overview of sub-fields and publications to read
as a starting point - something I'd love to see for other fields as well!

------
polytely
The "Smith Glitch" is a fascinating mystery, very curious how they ended up
together on the map

